# verschicke rolle der auferstehung



## NanamiHanafubuki (17. August 2013)

Hi!

Ich biete Rolle der Auferstehung an ^^
Also, wenn jemand dies sucht, einfach hier posten 
Ich schreibe diejenige Person darauf an und verschicke die RDA, sobald ich die E-Mail Adresse habe.

Gerne kann ich auch eine Einladung (Freunde Werben) verschicken, wenn ihr noch nie WoW gespielt habt.


lg


----------



## marcuto (19. August 2013)

Hätte gern eine auf Mkerding@web.de
Merci dir.


----------



## OCSoldier (20. August 2013)

Bitte an Rocky.Bogdanski@web.de

Danke


----------



## NanamiHanafubuki (21. August 2013)

@ marcuto: sry, hat etwas gedauert, hat nicht geklappt, die Rolle der Auferstehung ist jetzt endlich abgeschickt ^^

@ OCSoldier: Ich weiß nicht, ob ich an mehrere Personen schicken kann, hat nicht geklappt, als ich es versucht habe


----------



## Korken90 (22. August 2013)

Hi Rollen bitte an 

korbinian.fischer90@gmx.de

Yamato1945@Web.de


----------



## Korny89 (22. August 2013)

Schickst mir auch bitte? 

manuel.deyerl@googlemail.com


----------

